# Why did you choose your system?



## pixmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Is always interesting to hear about the decision making process involved in choosing a DSLR system....
So, why did you choose the system you did?
 Price? Features? Peer Pressure?
Do you feel you made the right choice? Any regrets? 

I'll start!
I shoot Nikon because my wife shoots Nikon. 
The Wife shoots Nikon because the wedding photographer she interned with shot Nikon. 
It made the decision for us pretty easy, and we didn't have to muck about much with doing brand comparisons. We just bought what he was using. 
No regrets though.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

Nikon d7000
1 - I needed a body motor drive to use some old lenses
2 - I needed weathersealing for outdoor sitting on the telescope on dew infested nights.
3 - I had a couple Nikon T adapters already and various other fittings.

so the d7000 was the least costly option over all.  At the time the comparable Canon was about $400 more.

the astrophotography arena loved the d7000 features, price and quality when it first came out too.  So it had alot of following.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 4, 2013)

I shoot Nikon because when I was choosing my camera a friend said to me, "Well, if you go Nikon I can give you three lenses I don't use anymore."


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 4, 2013)

I found the controls on the Playstation 3 more ergonomically correct than the XBox 360.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 4, 2013)

Because it's the best


----------



## Designer (Dec 4, 2013)

Nikon

brand reputation
features
system options

Yes, I am quite satisfied with my choice.  After years of Minolta systems (SRT101, Maxxum) I realized that I wanted something more "universal"  or  "timeless".  I believe Nikon has a better future in still photography than does Minolta (now Sony).


----------



## SCraig (Dec 4, 2013)

When I was a kid of 14 I worked in a camera store.  Part of my "Salary" was that I could use any of the cameras we had there to sell.  My favorite at that time was a Nikon F 35mm (no F1 or F2 or F-anything, just plain "F").  When I bought my own gear years later I couldn't afford Nikon, but when I decided to go digital I could.  The only realistic choices, in my opinion, were Nikon and Canon and I decided that I wanted Nikon.  I'm perfectly content with my decision, no regrets whatsoever.  If I had it to do over I'd do exactly the same thing.


----------



## Juga (Dec 4, 2013)

My wife bought me a T3 as a gift, then she bought me the T4i as an upgrade, and when I started getting frustrated with the noise at high ISO so I looked at Nikon and Canon. The 6D felt better in my hands, performed better in my tests, and I already was use to the menu system.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been shooting Canon since I was 14. I bought my Canon TLb for two reasons: My brother had an F1 and I could use his lenses (and it was only $50.00). I stayed with it simply because I grew comfortable with it. There may have been a Fuji or a Pentax somewhere along the line, but that would've been temporary...


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

I selected the Canon T3i over a year and a half ago because of menu, buttons and pricing. I was new to dslr/slr cameras and for some reason just found the menu for the Canon fit me or made sense to me better.

As it turned out, I got to know people that would share lenses while I've been saving to get mine, so that part worked out for me.

I'm not sure that I got the right camera for me but at the time, I just couldn't wait to until the end of the year to get the 7D. I don't really regret getting the T3i but I wished I would have went ahead and gotten the 60D or the 7D. There is a part of me wonders what it would be like to have a Nikon D7100, but it's not regret.


----------



## limr (Dec 4, 2013)

If and/or when (how's that for ambiguity?  ) I decide to add a DSLR to my bag, it'll be Pentax, partly for cost efficiency since I have 4 K-mount lenses and 3 M42 mount lenses that would just need an adapter. But I am also very comfortable with Pentax and feel that it's one of the brands that offers great quality gear but that gets overlooked compared to the Nikon/Canon giants. I've always gravitated to the underdogs


----------



## Overread (Dec 4, 2013)

A few reasons that I recall: 

1) At the time of choosing (around the Canon 400D era) Canon were leading the way with ISO noise, esp in the entry level.

2) Many of the wildlife photographers I spoke too/saw were using Canon - and the £1000 rough price point of lenses like the 400mm f5.6, 300mm f4 and 100-400mm interested me more so than Nikon options where there was only the 300mm f4. (this was long before I even thought I'd want anything like a 300mm f2.8 or even want to afford one). 

3) MPE 65mm macro lens - although I think that's more a reason why I've stuck with Canon rather than one that started me down the path (early on I wasn't macro addicted ). 




EIngerson said:


> I found the controls on the Playstation 3 more ergonomically correct than the XBox 360.



PS3 has the best games  
As does the PS2 
And the PS1 

Xbox has - er - that halo thing and er something else probably


----------



## mishele (Dec 4, 2013)

Love my PS4. I would never go Xbox.


----------



## KenC (Dec 4, 2013)

I had Pentax film cameras and didn't want to worry about their long-term commitment to digital.  My lenses could be used, but some of them were manual and would need to be manually stopped-down, so I decided to start fresh.  I wanted a "bridge" camera to start, to use along with my film SLR, and the Canon G6 was more appealing than whatever the Nikon equivalent was for reasons I forget now.

Once into the Canon system I decided to stay there, and no regrets.  After all, it's only a little box that records images.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 4, 2013)

I was very close to getting a Pentax or Sony for my first camera until I realized only Canon and Nikon had the wide variety of lens and accessories.

I typically buy something based on the "best bang for the buck" type of situation but had to rule out Pentax and Sony due lenses and accessories. After much of research I had it down to one Canon and one Nikon model which I just couldn't decide between. Then someone gave me some great advice. "Go to the store and pick each one up and hold them, pick the one that feels more comfortable in your hands. If it doesn't feel right in your hands you will be less likely to use it." That camera ended up being the Nikon D3100.

Still have the camera, the girlfriend primarily uses it now that I have the D7100.

I would of been happy with the canon system too as both are great but for some reason I seem to like Nikon's ergonomics more. I also seem to notice I have bigger hands than Canon users most of the time.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 4, 2013)

I chose Nikon because my now ex husband was tech support for nikon. He often brought home camera's and I got to use them. I knew how to use it and I suck at learning new things, so when it came time to get a camera, I got a nikon. On my fourth one now


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 4, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Is always interesting to hear about the decision making process involved in choosing a DSLR system....
> So, why did you choose the system you did?
> Price? Features? Peer Pressure?
> Do you feel you made the right choice? Any regrets?
> ...



When I decided to get back into photography again after a rather long hiatus I looked at a variety of systems, Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Sony just to name a few. Budget was a big consideration for me, I didn't have a whole lot of money to spend and for the kind of photography I wanted to do - I also knew I'd need at least a halfway decent telephoto lens. In addition I realized that shooting speed and shutter speed would be a consideration since most of my subjects would be moving, and to complicate matters even further I realized that on at least a good portion of the photographs I'd be taking would be at the zoo and shot indoors, so low light performance would be a consideration as well. So I had a pretty big wish list and not a whole lot of $$$ to throw at the problem. 

I started by comparing cameras in my price range. One of the biggest considerations for me was budget so I realized pretty quickly that Sony and Pentax would be less attractive options simply because there is not as big a market for their camera bodies as far as used equipment is concerned. I didn't completely discount them at that stage, but the more I looked at used equipment, Ebay auctions, etc - the more I realized that I would have to give that serious consideration because it would be harder for me to obtain used equipment - at least the camera body, if I went with Pentax/Sony. 

I compared all the cameras available in my price range, and for me Nikon came out the clear winner. Of the features I wanted and cared about most they had the best image quality, low light performance and shooting speed combination available in my price range. While some of the various other competitors would have a camera that might be better in one category than the Nikon of the same price range, it was Nikon that offered the best balance of these features in the camera bodies I could afford.

The other thing I looked at was my upgrade path - I knew that while I would be purchasing an entry level/mid range body to start with, eventually I might want to upgrade to something more advanced. So I looked at the various offerings from Nikon and compared them with Canon and quickly realized that going forward I would be happier investing in Nikon. Canon seems to put out a lot of various cameras that have basically the exact same sensor, so they have the same low light, same image quality, etc with not a great deal of variation in these areas until you get to the very expensive, full frame offerings. Since I know that it will be a long time, if ever, before I can justify spending that kind of cash on a camera body it simply re-enforced my decision to go with Nikon. I wanted to know that when I do outgrow my current body and go to upgrade that I could get something that was a step or two above where I was currently that would improve on my areas of concern such as image quality and low light performance.

With the Nikon line this is fairly consistent, when you go from one body to another generally you see improvements in one if not both of these areas - you may have to go more than one step above your current body but the upgrade path is pretty straight forward. With Canon I found this wasn't the case - I could start with a T3i for example, and not see any real improvements in low light or image quality until I stepped all the way up to a 7d, and even then I'd only be getting a slight improvement. 

So I wound up with a Nikon D5100 which gives me very good performance in all of the areas on my wish list. When I do decide to upgrade it will most likely be to a D7100, which will give me a step up in both image quality and low light performance, as well as a slight bump in shooting speed. 

To sum it all up, yup, I over thought this by a long ways.. lol


----------



## sashbar (Dec 4, 2013)

OK, I do not really care about gear, but what I have learned today is:
 1. Camera shops let 14 y.o. kids mess around with the cameras before they sell it to their customers. 
2. If you send you camera for a repair, bear in mind that it can be used by the technician's wife. 
 Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 4, 2013)

Years ago I was held captive for a period of six weeks.  My brain has blocked the more painful memories, all that remains is the menagerie of pastel colors, hair weaves and Canon commercials.  My captor was none other than Andre Agassi.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 4, 2013)

sashbar said:


> OK, I do not really care about gear, but what I have learned today is:
> 1. Camera shops let 14 y.o. kids mess around with the cameras before they sell it to their customers.
> 2. If you send you camera for a repair, bear in mind that it can be used by the technician's wife.
> Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant.



Yes, but the technician's wife was *extremely* careful with the camera and learned a whole lot.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought the cheapest Nikon digital body, because I already had a bunch of Nikon lenses for the FE2 I still own, and I wanted a digital body.


----------



## RichieT (Dec 4, 2013)

I was leaning towards Canon but then my Canon camcorder started acting up badly  (known problem and silent recall). Then my Canon printer went downhill and that pretty much doomed Canon in my eyes. Went with the Nikon D40X but quickly reached its' limitations for sports. Upgraded to D300 which I used for a while and was totally satisfied with. Now upgraded to D800 for, well, no good reason other than I wanted it. Now that I have it, the low light performance  and overall IQ is much better than the D300 so I am very satisfied with the upgrade. Of course I had to upgrade a lot of my lens, too.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

symplybarb said:


> Husband or camera?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 4, 2013)

ronlane said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > On my fourth one now
> ...



Probably both. I mean why upgrade one if your not going to upgrade the other? Lol


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Because they both are expensive and I'm NOT independently wealthy. Besides, my wife is my best friend. (Even in spite of my expensive hobby's)


----------



## amolitor (Dec 4, 2013)

The technician's wife is always welcome to use my camera, as long as she doesn't erase the SD card.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2013)

I started with the Nikon D1. At that time, Canon didn't have ANY d-slr offerings. Nothing on the market. I had begun working with Nikon 35mm SLR gear in the early 1980's, so I had accumulated about twenty years' worth of Nikon stuff by the time d-slr photography became a reality. I bought a Canon system in the mid-2000's, to see what it was all about, back before Nikon had any FX offerings. I prefer Nikon's design ethos and ergonomics over Canon's. I have no regrets. I think NIkon has the better sensors now, but they sure did NOT back in the mid-2000's. D-slr cameras have finally reached a point where most all of them are pretty good, but the decade of the 2000's was basically one long upgrade cycle where each new generation was markedly better than the one before.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 4, 2013)

I think mine adopted me.  It looked hungry so I gave it a little SD card, and some AA's and after that, it kept coming back and curling into my hand.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 4, 2013)

ronlane said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Husband or camera?
> ...


----------



## pjaye (Dec 4, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...




I upgraded one and tossed the other one. :mrgreen:


----------



## rlemert (Dec 4, 2013)

When I decided to try this digital 'fad', I went down to the local camera shop and said "what do you have in recent pre-owned?" The Canon just felt more comfortable.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 4, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The technician's wife is always welcome to use my camera, as long as she doesn't erase the SD card.



Surprisingly, I have never done that. (I know, should NOT have said that)


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 4, 2013)

I chose mine because of the size. I saw the image quality from the smaller NEX camera from an acquaintance and was pretty shocked a camera that size could offer such amazing quality. So I started researching the system and really wanted to give it a shot. I chose the 7 because it was the most like a dslr. It seems to be making my venture into using strobes a bit more complicated, but when I think about how much more I bring my camera with me due to its small size I know I made the right choice. I see my friend with her 5dmkIII and remember why I love my itty bitty contender.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 4, 2013)

Nikon.....cause they've never obsoleted the F mount.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 4, 2013)

Nikon felt better in my mitts!

I fully intended to stay with Canon when I went digital since I've shot their film cameras for years.  During my film camera days, I could never afford/justify Nikon, but always wanted Nikon because of the quality of their lenses. 
When going through the test drives of Canon, the sales person brought out the Nikon equivalents (D40 & D80).  As stated in the beginning, The Nikon bodies just felt better in my mitts.  Add to that, the menu system felt more intuitive for me.  And now I could afford to get what the hell I wanted, not having to settle.

Final Reason:  I like being on the Dark Side.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 4, 2013)

symplybarb said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > The technician's wife is always welcome to use my camera, as long as she doesn't erase the SD card.
> ...



Some cards could be erased with no loss to photography at all.


----------



## runnah (Dec 4, 2013)

I shot Canon 40D then was "gifted" a Nikon D300 work camera from a departing coworker. Plan on going back to Canon with a MkIII for the video capabilities. 

I am only brand loyal to Subarus, Levi's and Carhartt.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 4, 2013)

Got a d40 kit from Costco several years ago and stuck with Nikon. Canon feels weird in my hands.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 4, 2013)

Back in my teen years and early 20s, I used several different film cameras. My main cameras were the Olympus OM-10 and the Pentax K1000. I really liked my K1000, but in my heart of hearts I always longed for a Nikon, because at that time, Nikon was THE name if you were really serious about your photography.  Alas, I was broke and my parents were even more broke (what with having four other kids to raise as well) so the Nikon brand always remained out of my reach.

When I decided to make my first DSLR purchase and dive back into photography again, I was using my third Canon Powershot point and shoot. I absolutely loved the Powershot cameras, so I seriously considered a Canon DSLR. But in the end, two main things really swayed me to Nikon:
1. My sister already had a D90 and a couple of lenses, so I knew having a Nikon would allow us to use each other's equipment.
2. That emotional connection to Nikon, the sense that I could finally have a Nikon, and then&#8230;then I'd BE Somebody!! :lmao:

Love, love, love my Nikons. Can't imagine the scenario that would make me ever decide to change brands.


----------



## peter27 (Dec 4, 2013)

*S*-imple, *L*-ongevity, *A*-nalogue, *P*-entax . I have both a K1000 as well as a Spotmatic, and should I ever buy a DSLR, it will be a Pentax, too.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 4, 2013)

symplybarb said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



Egads. Hope it was the husband that got tossed. That's not good for cameras you know.. lol


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Years ago before my d7000  I had a d70 & n80
but before that I had this Minolta thing which after the 90 day warranty ended, so did the shutter mechanism.
  I tossed it

I ended up tossing the other thing too which took the d70 with her.


----------



## Juga (Dec 4, 2013)

I am changing my earlier answer. I picked the 6D because it has wifi...


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 4, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I ended up tossing the other thing too which took the d70 with her.



Let me guess, sometimes you really miss... the camera.. lol


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, you guys will probably laugh at my reason for selecting Nikon but here it goes anyhow lol 

The first time I recall ever hearing the word Nikon was in the 1985 movie, Gotcha. In the movie a college kid asked his father if he could borrow his camera for his up coming European trip. His father replied, "It's not a camera, It's a Nikon, and No!" Those words came to mind 20+ yrs later when I decided I would finally switch from a P&S to a DSLR. Do I regret it? Heck no, Nikon has done really well for me. 

As for my exact setup? My gear is fluid, always changing and involvinghopefully as a result of me learning. I'm not a collector or completest, although I can see where that would be fun. Anyhow, I generally buy gear that meets a need or something I'm wanting to experiment with vs just buying to have because of the for mentioned or belief better gear equates to a better photographer. I'm still learning new things with my D7100 and I also have a D300 as my back up / sports shooter. 

As for glass, I've got an assortment: 

Nikon 18-200mm (travel/camping)
Nikon 50mm 1.8D (travel/camping)
Nikon 17-55mm 2.8
Nikon 28-70mm 2.8
Nikon 70-200mm 2.8 VR II


----------



## kemla (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, I was torn between Nikon and Canon for a long time. Though ultimately the reason I chose Nikon was because there was a great deal for a D60 beginner's set (a camera bag + SB-400 + kit 18-55mm), but there were other, sillier reasons as well:
+ I preferred Nikon's yellow-accented neck straps.
+ Nikon's shutter click was prettier
+ D60 sounded better than 400D (it was like "four-hundreddddddd" in my head, versus "the sixty")


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 4, 2013)

Nikon. A friend has a D300 so I got a Nikon D60 so I could use some of his lens. Now almost 4 years later I have a D3s and 4 other Nikons and they're great.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 4, 2013)

I went with Nikon digital because I shot Canon film for 35 years, nice to change things up every few decades.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 4, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Is always interesting to hear about the decision making process involved in choosing a DSLR system.... So, why did you choose the system you did? Price? Features? Peer Pressure? Do you feel you made the right choice? Any regrets?



Reason I chose the Nikon is I started with a Canon S2 IS and I hated the menu system. I mean hated. So I wasn't going to buy their DSLR. I ended up with Nikon as I researched and found their lens selection to be very adequate.

No regrets as I ended up with a Canon and Nikon DSLR anyway.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought wifey a T3I 3 years ago for Christmas.  She said she wanted one of those cameras where should could interchange the lens thingies.

After research the choices were only Nikon and Canon.  I chose Canon primarily because I thought it would be more comfortable in her hand, the menu system seemed to be simpler and maybe to a lessor degree, the commercials at the time.

I became jealous and two months later purchased a 60D (had to be a model up on hers).  The day the 70D was released my wife ordered a 70D.  Yup, she was jealous of my burst speeds.  Yup, I am waiting to see what the 7DII has to offer.

It's wonderful we have this hobby to share.  It won't be as much when we are bankrupt.  Don't even get me started with the white lenses.....sheeeeesh.

BTW Just watched a nice movie on birding in Central Park.   Addicted!

Oh,  I would have gone with Nikon if initially the camera was for me.  I would have considered a more complex menu fun to tinker with,


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 4, 2013)

I started serious film photography with Canon, while my wife was Minolta. I continued to upgrade Canon MF equipment, while she started building a Minolta Maxxum AF system ... and I also picked up a Minolta Maxxum 9000 body (great for MF with a split screen).
When looking at DSLR's we decided on Sony, to reduce the cost of replacing all of our lenses. I sold all my Canon stuff, and we just expanded the Maxxum/Sony lens system we had.
We have no regrets. Our current system achieves what we want (after a couple of upgrades in bodies and lenses) and we can still use our older Maxxum film bodies.

... but if we did not have a previous investment in those lenses, I would have chosen a different system. If I were to choose today, I would get a Pentax DSLR to use that old MF glass.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 4, 2013)

The system I have? Two reasons. I find myself liking the underdogs, and Olympus being a known but not major brand like Canikon, it called to me. Second, I paid literally nothing for my E-450 body and 14-42 lens. It was profit from a pawn shop deal, and repaired under warranty. For a free camera, it's been great, but it has its limitations. Like light that isn't direct sunlight.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> Love my PS4. I would never go Xbox.



But what about the blue light of death?!?!


----------



## mmaria (Dec 5, 2013)

I didn't choose my first system, a guy who knows about cameras choose it for me.  yeah... I let someone else to choose something for me (I never do that and yet...)

He went with an Olympus dslr, the reason was that they have a great optics. At the time, I had that amount of money and didn't really understand cameras...

I switched to Canon. Nikon or Canon, deciding point was the price. 

I really don't care about brands. I'm not going to defend or offend any brands in any area.


----------



## Usul (Dec 5, 2013)

My first DSLR was Sony A290 and it was the cheapest DSLR I could find at the time. Some time later I decided to upgrade but I didn't like their SLT system so sold it and bought an used Nikon D90 and I'm pretty happy with it. If I'd choose a system now... I don't know actually I don't like any camera which buying I can justify.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 5, 2013)

I made the transition from a 35mm viewfinder Minolta primarily because I was getting too many shots of the back side of the lens cap. My local camera store owner put me into a Canon AE-1. Unfortunately, it had problems, and after 3 trips for repairs, he gave me full retail credit for it towards a 'closeout' Canon EF model. A bunch of FD lenses and a 2nd EF body and about 30 years later, When I went digital, I went with Canon. Then I started shooting church events, and ultimately wanted to do more without using a flash. A G-3, G-5, 30D and 60D later, I finally arrived at a 5D mark iii and several L lenses. I finally got the no-flash results I have been seeking.  Now all I have to do is stop drooling over big white lenses...


----------



## Snapster (Dec 6, 2013)

Started in the late 60's with Pentax film, went to Nikon film and now I am on my 5th Nikon DSLR - The reason I stay with Nikon is they have never let me down and my lens collection works on all of them.


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 7, 2013)

I had a Canon Rebel XT as my first slr, but after 5 years with it, it was time to upgrade.  I wasn't very invested in lenses, so I looked at the Canon and Nikon bodies in my price range.  I compared them, and as far as I could tell the Nikon D7000 was better for everything except video.  I think the D7000 was just released and therefore more state of the art.


----------



## dubiousone (Dec 9, 2013)

My first camera in the mid-1970's was a Mamiya 1000DTL because a kid making a buck ten an hour jerking sodas at the ice cream shop couldn't afford a Pentax! My next SLR was a Canon A-1 bought at the PX in Nuernberg (The common spelling of Nuremberg is incorrect; the German spelling is Nurnberg with an umlout which is the two dots over the N and the proper spelling for THAT letter is UE so...) LOL

I shot that A-1 well into the 2000's until I got a Canon Powershot, fixed lens, electronic viewfinder which served me well enough. Like cell phone cameras, it had limitations (like it takes the picture 1-3 seconds AFTER ypu press the button) and it wasn't until recently that I decided I needed a DSLR.

I chose Nikon, the D50 because I got a very good deal on it used. The 6MP doesn't bother me, and the lack of whiz-bang features doesn't either because I wanted a simpler camera to learn on. The main reason I chose this particular style was it was larger than the D3000/5000 and the controls are set up with a top LCD on the left and the control knob on the left (left-handed) and I just plain liked the control/menu setups on the Nikon better than Canon which was my original preference. One word; ergonomics. Second word would be availability of lenses/accessories. LOL. There's only one store around here that carries Pentax and that selection is VERY limited. I prefer to touchie-feelie before I buy so Nikon was the natural choice.

Then I stumbled on to a Pentax K100DS. Almost identical to my Nikon in many ways but it has image stabilization built into the body. Like the D50 it has a focus motor built in the body so the selection of lenses is wider. I can use my K mount lenses for my small collection of film cameras which include a K1000 (yeah, finally got that coveted Pentax after 40 years...LOL) just like the Nikon. The Pentax does some things better than Nikon; the exposures and color are a little better but this can be corrected by proper adjustment of the viewfinder nut. (That's the nut right behind the viewfinder) Mostly, I just plain LOVE this camera!

I will probably stick with Nikon; ergonomics, availability of accessories being the main points. I could see myself with a Pentax K-5 however.....


----------



## Luke345678 (Dec 9, 2013)

I was trying to decide between the 6d and 70d recently. I decided to compare each specification and find out which one would benefit me the most. In the end, the only thing the 6d was better at was it was a tad bit better in low light situations. In the end, I went with the 70d.


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 9, 2013)

I currently use (as my sign currently states, but the sig might change) D600, 50mm f1.8, 28mm f1.8, 70-200mm f4 VR.

I basically tried to get the best available lowlight setup, while keeping the weight and size in manageable dimensions (thus for example no 70-200mm f2.8 VR).

I have to admit though that the Autofocus performance in really low light is not that great - basically switch to lifeview and use manual focus instead - the limited field of AF points is no fun, and the oil spots are right now so predominant that they appear at f4 when I shoot a blue sky, so thats annoying too.


----------



## BenjaminJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Sony nex 7 

Quality of camera 
Weight/compactness 
Oled 
Vast amount of lenses it can use 

Sent from my galaxy note 3


----------

